# Mount and install XP ISO using liveCD



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

I have an XP ISO saved to my hard drive, but no burner or access to a burner at all. My current installation of XP is corrupt, no chance of saving. How can I use Ubuntu to mount the ISO and install XP?

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vtel57 (Jul 12, 2004)

My initial reply to this would be...

Not possible.

However, further research (read as Google) enlightened me to this:



> How to Mount an ISO Image under Linux
> 
> For Linux OS users, the "mount" command line utility will instruct the Operating System that a file system is ready to be used. Linux, in turn, will associate the file with a particular point in the file system hierarchy (i.e. mount point).
> 
> ...


From the techfaq.com website.

So, it is possible. Who'd a-thunk it? 

Luck! :up:


----------



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

Will it allow me to install XP? I can install it if needed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vtel57 (Jul 12, 2004)

Don't know, my friend. What I found there was all new to me. You'll have to do a bit of research on your own, I think.

Be patient. Others here may have some advice for you, I'm sure.

Luck with it!


----------



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks, now that I know its possible
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexdemaet (Sep 10, 2009)

blakcshadow said:


> Thanks, now that I know its possible
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


"How to Mount an ISO Image under Linux

For Linux OS users, the "mount" command line utility will instruct the Operating System that a file system is ready to be used. Linux, in turn, will associate the file with a particular point in the file system hierarchy (i.e. mount point).

To mount an image directly from a Linux OS, you have to take the steps listed below.

1. Log in or use the "[$su -]" command to switch to root user.
2. Use "[# mkdir -p /mnt/disk]" command to create a mount point.
3. Mount the image using the command "[# mount -o loop imagefile.iso /mnt/disk]".
4. Change directory to list it using "[# cd /mnt/disk] and [# ls -l]".

There are also free Linux-compatible software made for disk image mounting tasks like Acetone ISO, which allows users to mount and manage image files. It supports ISO, MDF, NRG, BIN, and DAA disk image formats.
"
Hello, Could you explain how it's possible?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi alexdemaet,

Welcome to TSG!

Assuming one has already booted up a Linux distribution, the following Terminal window commands make mounting the .iso file on hard disk possible in any Linux environment:
$ sudo -i (to become root from a user account)
# mkdir -p /mnt/disk
# mount -o loop imagefile.iso /mnt/disk
# cd /mnt/disk
# ls -l

As for installing XP from a mounted xp.iso imagefile (as such), one would have to be able to direct the install to the appropriate XP partition or hard drive during the installation process (and never having tried this, I do not know). I would think that at least one would attempt this from a Live CD (which is unwriteable), and possibly use GParted (if necessary) to repartition any hard drive (as necessary). It is in situations like this where it is best to have already partitioned the Windows disk to have separate partitions for data and the Windows release (in this case WinXP), so that by installing into the separate system partition (i.e. the Windows release) the data in the data partition is preserved.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi blakcshadow,

Here is an interesting (related) web page with perhaps the information you are seeking:
Howto use downloaded ISOs as a repository in Debian.

Looking at it briefly, it appears to be adaptable to your use of Ubuntu (as Ubuntu is a Debian derivative). Give it a go to see if it works for you.

-- Tom


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Let's see what we have got.

There is a XP iso but we do not know if it is from the installation CD because one can turn any folder into an iso. It is just a filing standard, Eltorito?, for CD. Once mounted the iso is visible just as a large file folder. The content can be copied into another partition. This type of file transfer does not lead to a booting system for a Xp as far as I know because the filing structure of the original installation can be rigidly embedded into the system, especially with the use of virtual memory which can be seen as the immovable files in a defrag operation. In any case the original partition size has to match exactly to the nearest sector with the new destination and at the same partition number. Another reason of it being unbootable is the files copying operation does not transfer the boot loader in the boot sector, although this can be repaired.

Now if the Xp iso file came from a Xp installation CD then it can only be used after burning it into a CD. To install it using a Linux Live CD is a non-starter. This is because the kernel is already in memory and must be remove in order to load the Xp installer. There is no mechanism of loading the Xp installer because the booting of the Xp installer comes from a CD-based boot loader and this is not usually usable in a hard disk. A CD does not have sectors as those in a hard disk.

I believe there is a package called kexec that can terminate a Linux and boot up another operating system in a real mode, like a Dos. If Xp iso can be booted then that may be the nearest thing for it.


----------

